# Reapplying for a job I turned down



## stephen1381 (2 Feb 2011)

I got offered a very good job over a year ago, I accepted the job but a week before starting I had to turn it down due to a personal family issue. I was disappointed and the Company were not happy I turned down the offer so close to starting. 
When I did turn it down I said it was because of a different job offer which wasn't true. I just didn't want to discuss personal stuff. 

The company are now hiring for the same position and I'm just looking for advice on how to go about reapplying.

Thanks


----------



## maureen (2 Feb 2011)

hi, maybe you could be honest with them about what happened and let
them know the real reason. I don't think they will take you seriously if you don't , I don't think much point in making up a reason/excuse as a lie will catch up with you. Good Luck.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2011)

Tough one. 

It's very frustrating for a company to make an appointment, reject all the other applicants and then have the employee change their mind just before he is about to start. 

If you had told them it was for personal reasons, they would have understood you. By telling them it was because you were offered a better job elsewhere, it's made it a lot worse. 

I don't think I could take someone on who had changed their mind and lied about the reasons. But you have nothing to lose by asking, I suppose. 

If there was a recruitment agent involved, then tell them the story, although they probably won't deal with you either. 

If it was a direct application, pick up the phone to the person with whom you got on best with at interview.  But tell them the unvarnished truth including the nature of the personal matter. 

Brendan


----------



## Conshine (2 Feb 2011)

I think you burnt your bridge there... You would have wasted a lot of their time and money.


----------



## niceoneted (2 Feb 2011)

Friend of mine only last week got offered a job with a company who offered him a job two years ago which he turned down. I think if you contact the person you dealt with previously on this and be honest with them you may have a chance.


----------



## stephen1381 (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

At the time I wasn't concerned about being honest and never envisioned I'd be looking to reapply. I know more than likely they will say no and thats fine. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to approach this. 

I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## stephen1381 (19 Mar 2011)

Just to update. After I applied I got a quick response of a polite no but they got back in touch with me this week to come in for another interview.


----------



## dogfish (19 Mar 2011)

Best of luck.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Oscaresque (20 Mar 2011)

If they are re-employing for the position after one year then it sounds like the person they offered it to after you didn't work out. They may have spent the year considering you "the one that got away". Be honest with them. You obviously have the job skills they want and have successfully passed the interview process once. In my experience employers (or at least mine) can be decent people who understand that you have influences outside of work that can impact your decisions. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lamorna (3 Apr 2011)

I can understand your position. 3 years ago, I was temping at Company N1, and found a better position (still temping, but with the promise of a permanent contract after 3 months) with Bank of Ireland. When I told them I was leaving, Company N1 told me they wanted to give me a permanent contract after 3 months, and they would match the salary I had been promised. It was tempting, and I hesitated... but finally went for the other job. That didn't turn out well: I temped there for 6 months, and after 3 months I knew I would never get a permanent job, and that I might be kicked out at any moment (it was Bank of Ireland...). So I was frantically looking around for another job, but didn't dare contact Company N1 and ask them 'will you have me back?'. It wouldn't have worked out anyway, as 1 year afterwards they closed their offices in my town, and laid off hundreds of call centre workers.The job I found after Bank of Ireland hasn't worked out either, so I've been keeping an eye on the website of Company N1 and last year I applied for a job with them (in a different town). They didn't contact me, so I guess they must still have a grudge against me...

I hope it works out for you!


----------

